# Malware Issues ...Need help ! :)



## alexsubri (Jul 13, 2012)

So, I was downloading converted videos from a Keepvid.com website and I clicked on one of their nasty ad's by accident and now I get this everytime I try to watch a video with ad's on them in Youtube on my Google Chrome browser. Internet Explorer Browser doesn't have this issue. 

Image:





It's flow player and I cannot see it in my Unistall/Install manager via Control Panel, so it's hidden. 

Here is Hijack This! log:


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:41:20 PM, on 7/12/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16446)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD11\PDVD11Serv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\RTSS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Updater6\Adobe_Updater.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1036AD63-AEAC-460B-9060-C96005D4DC86} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AMD SteadyVideo BHO - {6C680BAE-655C-4E3D-8FC4-E6A520C3D928} - C:\Program Files (x86)\amd\SteadyVideo\SteadyVideo.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Privacy SafeGuard - {A42D2EB4-DD31-4BB5-8AA5-8D4E04806DBE} - C:\Program Files\PrivacySafeGuard\PrivacySafeGuard.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Oracle\JavaFX 2.1 Runtime\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\Windows\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [amd_dc_opt] C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\Dual-Core Optimizer\amd_dc_opt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl11] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD11\PDVD11Serv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMD AVT] Cmd.exe /c start "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" /min "C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT\bin\kdbsync.exe" aml
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\AlexSubri\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RESTART_STICKY_NOTES] C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter: video/mp4 - {20C75730-7C25-476B-95DC-C65810F9E489} - C:\Program Files (x86)\amd\SteadyVideo\VideoMIMEFilter.dll
O18 - Filter: video/x-flv - {20C75730-7C25-476B-95DC-C65810F9E489} - C:\Program Files (x86)\amd\SteadyVideo\VideoMIMEFilter.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD FUEL Service - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNServiceForPowerDVD - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD11\Kernel\DMP\CLHNServiceForPowerDVD.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink PowerDVD 11.0 Monitor Service - CyberLink - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD11\Common\MediaServer\CLMSMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink PowerDVD 11.0 Service - CyberLink - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD11\Common\MediaServer\CLMSServerForPDVD11.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9986 bytes
```

I am running Windows Essentials Virus Scanner Full Scan now, I will report when its done scanning.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 13, 2012)

Download the free version of Malewarebytes. It will surely rid the system of the issue. 

http://www.malwarebytes.org/

Keep us posted.


----------



## camoxiong (Jul 13, 2012)

try to download this and run a scan

www.malwarebytes.org


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! Malwarebyte fixed it. I didn't realized as well, Privacy SafeGuard 1.1 in my Google Chrome Extension was a problem as well? :-\ The scary part is on their website it says it collects data from your browsing. Well, it sounds like Privacy SafeGuard wasn't really "Private." 

Thanks you two for answering. I will check back here if anything out of the norm pops up again.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 13, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> Malwarebyte fixed it.



Awesome Alex!!!!! I knew it would LOL. Glad it all got straightened up for ya. Nothing worse than dealing with frigging malware!


----------

